# Equipment Companies



## WLSC2008 (Sep 20, 2007)

Everyone,
    I am not sure if this is the right place for this thread of not but I have seen a lot of threads on equipment such as radios, lights, sirens, stethoscopes, pen lights, uniforms, etc.  
    I was hoping that everyone could list what company or companies they have used in the past to purchase any kind of EMS equipment that we use in the field.  I was thinking it would be a one stop shop for someone looking to purchase some stuff.

Thanks!


----------



## Grady_emt (Sep 20, 2007)

www.buyemp.com has lots of supplies and implements, bought my Littman from them amongst many other things over a few years.  Always a fast shipment and have never had a problem with them.

www.thefirestore.com   Again, lots of equipment, great customer service, more geared towards FF's (as the name implies) but still lots of great stuff.  I consistantly use them for my boots.

I think that we have all dealt with Galls before (www.galls.com).  In my experience, yes they do have just about everything, but most of it is also a little overpriced.  A little web searching and you can find what you are looking for at a lower price.

Here is a hidden gem for you... www.searchgear.com  I use them for the iron-on reflective letters that are great for bags, shirts, jackets, just about anything.


----------



## certguy (Sep 20, 2007)

Savelives.com has pretty reasonable prices and fairly quick shipping . Thier packing's not the best though . the first package I got from them looked like Godzilla stomped on it , but the others have been okay .

                                  CERTGUY


----------



## medicdan (Sep 20, 2007)

In terms of a listing of equipment companies-- there is a list organized by EMSResponder.com 
Their list is organized by sponsorship, but has a lot of small companies if you look hard enough.

http://directory.emsresponder.com/buyersguide/

Enjoy!
DES


----------



## crash_cart (Sep 28, 2007)

Great resources there fellas, thanks.  I have some new "favorites" to go through and pick from.


----------



## MMiz (Sep 29, 2007)

I've ordered from:

http://www.galls.com
http://www.aedsuperstore.com
http://www.buyemp.com
http://www.mooremedical.com
http://www.allheart.com

There's a really big EMS supplier I'm missing out, but I'm sure I'll eventually remember it


----------



## JJR512 (Sep 30, 2007)

www.goemsusa.com

www.boundtree.com


----------



## MMiz (Sep 30, 2007)

JJR512 said:


> www.goemsusa.com
> 
> www.boundtree.com


BoundTree, that's the one!


----------

